# My dumb son...



## vraiblonde

...says that George Thorogood isn't in the Top Ten guitarists.  He used that  Rolling Stone mag Top 100 as his proof.  I say RS is FOS.

Thoughts?


----------



## NextJen

For sure I couldn't name the top 10 guitarists, but I did see Thorogood some years ago at the Patriot Center.  Great show!  
However, I do agree that Rolling Stone magazine is FOS.


----------



## kwillia

He should definitely be in the top 10.


----------



## Larry Gude

Based on what criteria? That you like him and he's in your top 10, sure.
As a fan, you get to pick your top 10 and that's fine. 

If the criteria is how well a person plays based on what guitar players  think, talent, skill, he's not top 10 even if we narrow it to blues players.


----------



## dizzydevilrules

Yes, Rolling Stone is FOS, But Thorogood is not a top 10 guitarist. There are dead guitarist that could fill the top ten. But that's not to say I don't like him.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sorry -  Kwillia and I have already decided.  Voting is closed.


----------



## ontheriver




----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Sorry -  Kwillia and I have already decided.  Voting is closed.



That makes more sense. You weren't asking for opinions; you were simply expressing your own. Why, George is a WONDERFUL turke...err...guitar player.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Sorry -  Kwillia and I have already decided.  Voting is closed.


 When I saw that Larry disagreed with us it only confirmed we were right.


----------



## Monello

kwillia said:


> When I saw that Larry disagreed with us it only confirmed we were right.



Larry are you gonna take that laying down?


----------



## Tilted

vraiblonde - Maybe you should give us what would be your top 10 list, then we might be in a better position to consider George Thorogood's inclusion. That's what these things really come down to: Who is being left out so that this or that person can be included?

As Larry suggested, intentionally or not, so many of these kinds of lists are highly subjective. There just aren't right or wrong answers. But for the record, if I were to try to make my own top 10 list I don't think Mr. Thorogood would make it anywhere near the final cut.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Larry are you gonna take that laying down?



Of course.  Why?    


See, that door swings both ways. That THEY think X very well may be all the confirmation necessary that I am correct.


----------

